# [Projet]LDAP Samba DNS DHCP

## Anthyme

Bonjour !!

J'ai un projet a rendre pour dans 2 semaines pour mon ecole : 

Il s'agit en gros de créer un equivalant Active directory/DNS/DHCP avec des personne sous windows 2000 qui pourrons s'autentifier sur le serveur avec samba en controleur de domaine...

(et du kerberos en option mais ca je pense que je vais m'en passer ...)

Si vous avez des tuto ou des articles sur le net qui pourrais m'aider(surtout pour le LDAP/Samba, DNS DHCP ca devrai aller) je vous en serai tres reconnaissant car la je suis un peu mal   :Confused: 

merci

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

j'ai deux liens sérieux pour toi : 

http://www.idealx.com/content/view/184/169/lang,fr/

et 

http://www.com.univ-mrs.fr/ssc/sic/IMG/_article_PDF/article_28.pdf

Et celui-ci de suse je crois bien que tout y est : http://en.opensuse.org/Howto_setup_SUSE_as_SAMBA_PDC_with_OpenLDAP,_DYNDNS_and_CLAM

 *Quote:*   

> Howto setup SUSE as SAMBA PDC with OpenLDAP, DYNDNS and CLAM
> 
> From openSUSE
> 
> Contents
> ...

 

Look : google

----------

## Anthyme

merci ca a l'ai pas mal deja  :Smile: 

mon espoir reviens ^^

----------

## babykart

pour des howto sur DNS + LDAP et DHCP + LDAP...

----------

## Anthyme

Je voullais jsute ajouter que openldap ... c'est la belle merde !!!!!!!!!!! 

rhhhaaaaaa GGRRR wwrrouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!

----------

## Anthyme

bon alors j'ai pas mal chercher ... a priori les truc proposé par IDEALX etait util quand samba n'avais pas de truc intégré pour enregistré ses compte lui meme dans un ldap ... mais maintenant il ont l'ai d en avoir un ... bon je c pas trop comment ca marche mais bon j'avance un peu lol ^^

si quelqu'un a un tuto plus recent sur samba/ldap ou si il en a deja fait je suis ouvert ^^

mci a tous en tt cas !

----------

## boozo

'alute

Ce n'est probablement pas ce que tu cherches exactement à faire ni forcément au niveau que tu recherches alors si tu ne l'as pas déjà lu dans la GWN, considère que c'est juste une info dans la thématique ou en vue d'un futur projet    :Wink: 

----> Kolab !

A+ et bon courage ^^

----------

## Anthyme

Super sympas ce truc  :Wink: 

helas je n'ai pas le droit d'utiliser ce genre de choses ...

mais merci pour l'info quand meme  :Smile: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Tu dois utiliser quelle version de samba ?

----------

## cuicui

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Tu dois utiliser quelle version de samba ?

 

Bonne question, car la pluspart des bouquins concernant SaMBa ne causent que de la version 2.x, les tutos réçents utilisent la 3.x mais une pré-version de SaMBa 4.x pointe le bout de son nez et la nouveauté est justement le support d'Active Directory.

http://samba.org/samba/history/samba-4.0.0tp2.html

 *Quote:*   

> Samba 4 is the ambitious next version of the Samba suite that is being developed in parallel to the stable 3.0 series. The main emphasis in this branch is support for the Active Directory logon protocols used by Windows 2000 and above.

 

Note: tu peux également utiliser Samba-tng qui est plus orienté contrôleur de domaine.

En tout cas si tu as le choix, essaie de mettre en oeuvre un PDC sous Samba 4.x, ton projet sera beaucoup plus intéressant qu'un n-ième how-to à propos de Samba 3.x, mais si t'as que deux semaines, on peut comprendre que tu n'aies pas très envie de te lancer dans l'expérimental.

Bon courage quand même!  :Wink: 

----------

## Anthyme

Kikoo !

en fait pour le samba et bin je met ce que je veux mais il est préférable d'avoir une des derniere version ...

et puis perso pour moi ... tout est experimental la   :Laughing:  je tate un peu partout autour de moi et j'essai de comprendre des trucs et d'avancer...

par contre j'ai une grosse contrainte dans mon projet qui fait que je ne peux pas gerer samba seul :

Les utilisateur doivent avoir un compte gerer par samba et stocké dans openldap 

d'ailleur il faut que cela fonctionne pour des windows2000 comme client ... y a des manipes particuliere a faire ?

sinon samba 4 c'est alléchant ... mais je suppose que rien n'es prévu pour l'integré a openldap ... donc je pense que c mort ... :-/

----------

## cuicui

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> par contre j'ai une grosse contrainte dans mon projet qui fait que je ne peux pas gerer samba seul :
> 
> Les utilisateur doivent avoir un compte gerer par samba et stocké dans openldap 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Faut savoir que SaMBa ne stocke rien du tout, c'est juste un connecteur entre différents services. Donc tu es forcément obligé d'avoir un lieu de stockage des données utilisateurs & co. Par défaut c'est les comptes système unix, mais ça peut très bien être une base de données MySQL ou... un annuaire LDAP (cf. les différents "useflags" pour samba sous Gentoo).

Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe pour Samba 4, mais pour Samba 3, il est tout à fait possible de communiquer avec un LDAP complétement indépendant de Samba. D'ailleurs la pluspart des How-to proposent l'installation de OpenLDAP comme "backend" pour les données  :Smile: 

----------

## Anthyme

Rhaaa ca m'enerve ... y a le how to de gentoo qui parle de ce flag mais qui ne parle pas de la conf a faire ensuite !

----------

## Pachacamac

samba v4 propose l'intégration dans un domaine AD, mais plus seulement comme contrôleur esclave il me semble.

j'avais participé à la traduction des docs de samba v3 il y a un petit moment et il est tout à fait possible de gérer les comptes avec LDAP.

t'es allé voir ce tuto ?:

http://www.unav.es/cti/ldap-smb/ldap-smb-3-howto.html

----------

## Anthyme

la je suis avec les smbldap-tools de IDEALIX (intégré a portage d'ailleur !)

mais je merdois au moment de connecter le samba et le ldap ... :

```
server ldapfiles # smbldap-populate

Populating LDAP directory for domain objectandco (S-1-5-21-4205727931-4131263253-1851132061)

(using builtin directory structure)

erreur LDAP: Can't contact master ldap server (IO::Socket::INET: connect: Connection refused) at /usr/sbin//smbldap_tools.pm line 270.
```

merci pour ton lien je regarderai si ma methode ne mene a rien

----------

## Pachacamac

ah ben alors t'as un soucis de conf  :Smile: 

tu as aussi des how to sur le site officiel de samba : http://us5.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/passdb.html#confldapex

----------

## Anthyme

nan mais c normal que ca veux plus se connecter ^^openldap veux plus se lancer ^^ 

alala c vraiment un enfer ce truc !

merci pour le lien toi aussi ^^

----------

## Anthyme

ârgggg ca veux plus se lancer comme ca :

```
server ~ # /etc/init.d/slapd start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting ldap-server ...                                            [ !! ]
```

mais si je lance la meme comande a la main ca se lance :

```
server ~ # /usr/lib/openldap/slapd -- -u ldap -g ldap -4 -h 'ldaps:// ldap:// ldapi://%2fvar%2frun%2fopenldap%2fslapd.sock'

server ~ # ps aux | grep sla

root     10244  0.0  0.7  14440  1996 ?        Ssl  19:25   0:00 /usr/lib/openldap/slapd -- -u ldap -g ldap -4 -h ldaps:// ldap:// ldapi://%2fvar%2frun%2fopenldap%2fslapd.sock

root     10247  0.0  0.1   1520   464 pts/0    S+   19:25   0:00 grep sla
```

----------

## Anthyme

Bon j'ai trouvé la ptite erreur ...

mais maintenant ca veux plus s'arreter proprement :

```
server mkntpwd # /etc/init.d/slapd start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting ldap-server ...                                           [ ok ]

server mkntpwd # /etc/init.d/slapd stop

 * Stopping ldap-server ...                                           [ !! ]

server mkntpwd # ps aux | grep sla

ldap     10752  0.0  0.8  15204  2108 ?        Ssl  17:14   0:00 /usr/lib/openldap/slapd -4 -u ldap -g ldap -h ldaps:// ldap:// ldapi://%2fvar%2frun%2fopenldap%2fslapd.sock

root     10794  0.0  0.1   1524   464 pts/0    S+   17:14   0:00 grep sla

server mkntpwd # pkill slapd
```

Y a pas un moyen de savoir pkoi cela ne veux pas s'arreter ??? (un log de init.D ?)

----------

## Pachacamac

regarde dans /var/log

----------

## Anthyme

pas de log interressant a priori mais je pense avoir trouver le truc ...

Dans mon slapd.conf, j'ai : 

pidfile         /var/run/slapd/slapd.pid

mais le fichier n'est pas créer au start ... donc le stop ne peu pas marcher ... mais je comprend pas (encore) pkoi il ne le créé  créé pas ...

----------

## Anthyme

ah mince j'ai compris ... l'entrée PID dans le slapd.conf et le /etc/init.d/slapd n'est pas la meme

```
server ~ # /etc/init.d/slapd start

 * Starting ldap-server ...                        [ ok ]

server ~ # /etc/init.d/slapd stop

 * Stopping ldap-server ...                        [ ok ]
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## Anthyme

Mince mon how to (fait a la base pour debian) me demande de modifier le fichier :  /etc/pam_ldap.conf

sauf que moi je n'ai pas ce fichier ... :-/

vous connaissez l'equivalent sous gentoo ?

----------

## Mickael

Regarde voir si ce fichier est le bon :

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/ldap.conf

 

----------

## Anthyme

je pensai dans le tuto que ct plutot un fichier venant de PAM que de LDAP

mais il y a bien le /etc/openldap/ldap.conf (fichier de conf du client ldap) qui ressemble beaucoup a ce que je doit entrer dedant...

ca doit etre ca ...

par contre si y a un pro des smbldap-tools j'en aurai bien besoin ... normallement j ai fait tout ce qu'il faut mais le populate ne marche pas , a priori a cause de caracteres etranges :

```
server ~ # smbldap-populate

Populating LDAP directory for domain objectandco (S-1-5-21-3016841243-3009801693-48680558)

(using builtin directory structure)

adding new entry: dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: ▒Ï at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 2.

adding new entry: ou=Users,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: ÈÏ at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 3.

adding new entry: ou=Groups,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: ÐÏ at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 4.

adding new entry: ou=Computers,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: 0Ï at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 5.

adding new entry: ou=Idmap,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: øÏ at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 6.

adding new entry: uid=root,ou=Users,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: hÏ at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 7.

adding new entry: uid=nobody,ou=Users,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: XÏ at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 8.

adding new entry: cn=Domain Admins,ou=Groups,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: èÏ at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 9.

adding new entry: cn=Domain Users,ou=Groups,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry:  Ï at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 10.

adding new entry: cn=Domain Guests,ou=Groups,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: ÐÏ at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 11.

adding new entry: cn=Domain Computers,ou=Groups,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: ▒Ï at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 12.

adding new entry: cn=Administrators,ou=Groups,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: 0Ï at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 16.

adding new entry: cn=Account Operators,ou=Groups,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: Ï at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 18.

adding new entry: cn=Print Operators,ou=Groups,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: ÈÏ at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 19.

adding new entry: cn=Backup Operators,ou=Groups,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: ØÏ at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 20.

adding new entry: cn=Replicators,ou=Groups,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: àÏ at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 21.

adding new entry: sambaDomainName=objectandco,dc=objectandco,dc=org

failed to add entry: XÏ at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 471, <GEN1> line 21.

Please provide a password for the domain root:

No such object at /usr/sbin//smbldap_tools.pm line 341.
```

la connexion au ldap se fait normallement car quand le ldap etait etteind ca faisait une erreur de connexion ...

Des idées ?

----------

## Anthyme

Bon alors la je viens de me conecter avec le client LDAP Browser ans Edit ... et je ne peux rien créer dans mon annuaire!!

Donc a mon avi le probleme viens de la ... pourtant mes conf me parraisse bonne ...

/etc/openldap/ldap.conf :

```
BASE dc=objectandco,dc=org

HOST 127.0.0.1

rootbinddn cn=Manager,dc=objectandco,dc=org
```

/etc/openldap/slapd.conf :

```
include         /etc/openldap/schema/core.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/cosine.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/nis.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/inetorgperson.schema

include         /etc/openldap/schema/samba.schema

pidfile         /var/run/openldap/slapd.pid

argsfile        /var/run/slapd.args

loglevel        0

database        bdb

suffix          "dc=objectandco,dc=org"

directory       "/var/lib/openldap-data"

index objectClass,uidNumber,gidNumber eq

index cn,sn,uid,displayName pres,sub,eq

index memberUid,mail,givenname eq,subinitial

index sambaSID,sambaPrimaryGroupSID,sambaDomainName eq

rootdn          "cn=Manager,dc=objectandco,dc=org"

rootpw {MD5}X03MO1qnZdYdgyfeuILPmQ==

access to *

        by dn.base="cn=Manager,dc=objectandco,dc=org" write

        by * read
```

/etc/conf.d/slapd :

```
OPTS="-h 'ldaps:// ldap:// ldapi://%2fvar%2frun%2fopenldap%2fslapd.sock'"
```

Si vous voyez l'erreur ...

----------

## Anthyme

bon c bon j'ai mis j'ai mis a jour tout ca !!!

voila le resultat :

http://caillaa.e-supinfo.net/partage/ldap.jpg

héhé je suis super content ^^

plus qu'a gerer l'authentifiér PDC integrer le DHCP et DNS et faire une interface Webmin !!! rholalalala y a encore des truc a faire quoi ^^

sinon il va falloir que je fasse un script d'install : y a t il un moyen de recuperer tout les emerge que j'ai fait ?

----------

